# Localisation iPad



## JaiLaTine (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je prépare des iPads 2 dans une clinique pour des infirmières au bloc opératoire.

Mon patron m'a demandé de trouver une application de localisation beaucoup plus pointue que celle déjà installé sur l'iOS.

J'ai mené mon enquête sur internet mais je n'ai rien trouver de concret c'est pour cela que je me tourne vers vous 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (19 Décembre 2012)

Hello

Pourquoi les localiser puisqu'elles sont au bloc ?


----------



## JaiLaTine (19 Décembre 2012)

Justement dans le cas ou ils sont volés on a déjà eu le cas :mouais:


----------

